# Florida Breeder



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

looking for a GSD here in florida and while i was "googling" i found ICNDF in St. Augustine, Fl.

tried "googling" some more for "feedbacks/reviews" and cant find any of substance.

i tried using the search feature in this forum/board and found 1 question without any reply.

anyone knows if this breeder is any good?


thanks for the help.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

ICNDF (International Canine Narcotics Detection Foundation) Dog Training Center: Serving Northeast Florida Since 1986 | German Shepherds for Sale
This might help people to comment.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

no reviews, hearsay, good or bad?
well, can someone at least recommend a reputable breeder in central florida?
i tried and call a couple of breeders i found on this forum and some are not breeding anymore.

any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

so no one knows about this breeder?
anyone can at least recommend a breeder in florida?
looking for a working line ddr with medium drive (is that possible?), for family companion, going to be trained for obedience and MAYBE eventually family protection.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Betty, a member on this forum, breeds working lines in Fl
LittleRiverCanine


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

von Jagenstadt German Shepherd Dogs


----------

